# My Motas!



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Just in case there are any fellow enthusiasts on here I thought I'd post some details of my other obsession aswell as watches!

I've been into Porsche since I was 15 (over 23 years ago!) and have owned many since I bought my first 911 some 13 years ago.

My main passion is for Pre 1974 Porsches and I am founder of DDK and run the forum over at www.ddk-online.com

My current stable consists of a 1972 Hot Rodded 911 (the yellow one!) and one of the first Porsche 993s built (1993)

A few pics if anyone is interested.

1972 911 - highly modified




























1993 993 - Turbo Wheels, bumper and RS suspension


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Very cool mate. I work with a guy that at one point had 15 911s! He's currently running three, his day to day newish 997 an 89 Speedster and a 90 Turbo


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Parabola said:


> his day to day newish 997 an 89 Speedster and a 90 Turbo


Bit of a mix there! I have a bit of the thing for ther 80s Speedsters.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've never even sat in a Porsche :huh: :cry2: - the yellow one's a beaut :thumbup:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> I've never even sat in a Porsche :huh: :cry2: - the yellow one's a beaut :thumbup:


They're not much different to other cars. Just less, comfortable, nosier and much more fun! :tongue2:

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice, always loved 911's my cousin has had them from 1980 till now, had a old targa , now the new gt3 i love the rollcage in it ,

paul


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome Bootsy

I'm a long term Porsche man too.

996 GT3 Club Sport is the current steer, but I had a 3.2 Club Sport previous to that which is a bit more your cup of tea (if still a bit new).


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Andy Tims said:


> Welcome Bootsy
> 
> I'm a long term Porsche man too.
> 
> 996 GT3 Club Sport is the current steer, but I had a 3.2 Club Sport previous to that which is a bit more your cup of tea (if still a bit new).


Hi Andy, I think you posted a pic of your Club Sport on my initial welcome thread. Lovely car - I really like the CS 911s.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Love the yellow one. Very cool.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they are, without doubt, as cool as cool gets.....

...driving around in a 70's Porsche......nuthin cooler....


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi,

thanks for sharing, that are two wonderful motors you have there! I'll have a look at your ddk forum later on as I would love to get some more info on that 2.7  . Unfortunately, mine only uses water for cooling, but nevertheless I have been a big Porsche fan for all my live!

Enjoy your time at RLT!

all the best

Jan


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> ...driving around in a 70's Porsche......nuthin cooler....


actually in hot weather







Not exactly the last word in good ventilation


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

:hi:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, if I could manage to get down far enough to get into the yellow one, I don't think I'd ever manage to get back up out of it without a Stannah Stairlift :lol:

When you get to my age - - -







h34r:


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

Really nice, do you have pictures of the interior? Any mods to the instruments of the hot rodded one? :bb:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

star_gazer said:


> Really nice, do you have pictures of the interior? Any mods to the instruments of the hot rodded one? :bb:


No not mods to the instruments I'm afraid.

The interior basically consists of the basics.

Lightweight seats.

Rear seats stripped out

Lightweight door panels

Momo Prototipo Steering Wheel.


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Bootsy,

The interior is ace 

What are the seats? Also do you have 2 door handles :huh:

I like the interior in its simplicity and the lovely momo wheel :tongue2:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

star_gazer said:


> Thanks Bootsy,
> 
> The interior is ace
> 
> ...


The seats are from BF Torino and are Nurburgring models.

The top dial is to lock/unlock the door from the inside

The second handle is the door handle

The bottom 'cord' is a pull to open the doors

Thanks for the comments.

I'm a big fan of the Momo Prototipo as are most classic Porsche fans. They used one in the infamous 917.


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

In general I find Momo wheels to be nice, well built and classy in design.

What sort of power is the engine putting out? What would you rate the handling to be, compared to the more modern equivalent? I tend to like the handling of older classics, but I do realise that handling is subjective, and older vehicles have a lower road holding than their modern counterparts, but to me that is less important on a normal road.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

star_gazer said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> In general I find Momo wheels to be nice, well built and classy in design.
> 
> What sort of power is the engine putting out? What would you rate the handling to be, compared to the more modern equivalent? I tend to like the handling of older classics, but I do realise that handling is subjective, and older vehicles have a lower road holding than their modern counterparts, but to me that is less important on a normal road.


The yellow one is about 165bhp at the wheels so closer to 200 at the flywheel. In a car that light it's great fun. It's a lot easier to loose the back end than the 993 which sticks to the road but that's half the fun! I enjoy the older cars handling to be honest


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow that's a lot of power for a car weighing about a tad over 1000Kg! You must be seeing 0-60s in the 6s region? I love the old car simplicity and the dials on a 911 are a dream. Is yours mechanically injected?

I need to start working very hard to afford a second car like this :lol: Must be a hoot driving it. I am so tempted to buy an old skool 911 just for the fun of it


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

star_gazer said:


> Wow that's a lot of power for a car weighing about a tad over 1000Kg! You must be seeing 0-60s in the 6s region? I love the old car simplicity and the dials on a 911 are a dream. Is yours mechanically injected?
> 
> I need to start working very hard to afford a second car like this :lol: Must be a hoot driving it. I am so tempted to buy an old skool 911 just for the fun of it


Not sure on the 0-60 (my Speedos not working! lol)

It's on carbs still running at a higher compression than stock. It's actually mated to a late rebuitl 915 gearbox (hence the speedo not working at the moment!)

They are wonderful cars which have apprciated and still seem to even in the current climate.

A couple of others I've owned

A 1973.5 T/E



















A lovely 72 911 T


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

WOW Bootsy,

That look really really nice, the car and the photograph are a work of art :tongue2:

Have you got a tom tom or some sat nav that shows speed display. I have seen a website some time ago where there are free programs to upload into a tom tom to get stats like speed, acceleration etc.

What is the oil consumption like on a 911, just asking as a long time ago had a classic beetle and it was normal for it to consume engine oil, as it used it for cooling.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

star_gazer said:


> WOW Bootsy,
> 
> That look really really nice, the car and the photograph are a work of art :tongue2:
> 
> ...


I can't lay claim to all the photos. The second one of the silver car was taken by a talented guy - Jamie Lipman. Part of a photoshoot when I owned that and the yellow car (although it was in a different guise then)










Yes I use a Tom Tom for speed display etc.

Oil consumption is not too bad providing the engines are in good fettle.

Don't start me on VWs! It's where my passion started and I still have a soft spot for them.

Just a few I've owned over the years (including a VW powered Speedster Rep)


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

and not forgetting my buses!

Only sold the Pale Blue and White one just over a couple of years ago (actually swapped it for the early Silver 911)


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

You see my addiction to aircooled Porsche and VWs outweighs my watch fetish - amazingly!

The Yellow car has been with me for a good while now (which is unusual for me).

However, it's been a real chameleon and is always an ongoing project.

When I got it.










Slight change and on track at Le Mans


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Previous guise know as The BumbleBee!



















and of course now....


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

coo- some really beautiful cars there bootsy B) B) B) B)

regards, john


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Very very nice. B)

If i could afford to own a car to keep for ever and only use on high days and holidays it'd be a 911. Not matter whether they are 1 or 40 years old they still look so good and for me few cars achieve this.


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry about the late reply, was away. The cars are simply automotive porn h34r:

You live the perfect life 

Oh there is one car that is a VW which I have had the opportunity to try out. It was about 14 years ago, but a fantastic beetle derived car, it was designed and built by VW Brazil, know as the SP2

A good read here;

http://home.earthlink.net/~mysp2/index.html










Image pinched from the internet, not mine :blink:

You sir have great taste


----------



## SS333 (Jul 14, 2009)

Love the '72 :thumbsup:

I keep getting sorely tempted to buy a 74 Carrera 2.7. When I first started looking at them a good one was circa Â£30k, in the last 12-months, I've seen a few advertised (by dealers) for Â£60k.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

SS333 said:


> Love the '72 :thumbsup:
> 
> I keep getting sorely tempted to buy a 74 Carrera 2.7. When I first started looking at them a good one was circa Â£30k, in the last 12-months, I've seen a few advertised (by dealers) for Â£60k.


they have increased a lot, mainly stimulated by the massive rises for for 73s with people realising that a bit weight saving in the bumpers is not worth Â£100k plus!

Wish I'd have bought a 74 I was offered a while back!


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

star_gazer said:


> Sorry about the late reply, was away. The cars are simply automotive porn h34r:
> 
> You live the perfect life
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

I'm a big fan of the Sp2. Great styling and a rare beast.


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

You are welcome Bootsy.

I always wonder why they don't make a proper sports car like the sp2 with wishbones all around and a more powerful engine, would have been a really good seller :huh:


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice.. I love the 993, looks good with the turbo additions.


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice. I keep pondering a 993 but a friend just bought one so I can nick it off him from time to time. They look like holding value and starting to increase in price..


----------



## miggs (Aug 19, 2010)

shouldnt that read co founder of DDK







:thumbsup:


----------

